
Coupling Django Style - mnemonik
http://compoundthinking.com/blog/index.php/2009/11/28/coupling-django-style/
======
mnemonik
Just posted this there, thought I would repost here too:

If you want truly loose coupling and replaceable components, don’t use Django.
Use Werkzeug or something. You are completely right that there are costs and
benefits on both sides.

However, I think something is missing from the discussion: You don’t have to
go all or nothing with any of the components you choose to use.

We use SQLAlchemy, Django’s ORM, and an in house CouchDB library at WWU
Housing. We can still use django pluggable applications, we have the power of
SQLAlchemy for mapping objects to the atrocious tables in Banner, and we have
the flexibility of a schema free document database with CouchDB. Why should we
limit ourselves to one?

Its ridiculous; use the tool for the job.

